# O&w Xxl



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi,does anyone own a XXL ? I have had one for about a year now and it is a bit of a love/hate relationship in that sometimes it gets lots of wrist time and somtimes it can go a month with none.one problem I have found is I don't think I have ever realy found the right strap for it.i currently have it on a black RLT flieger which has been on for a few months and was what I had originally fitted from Roy but in the meantime there have been countless flirtations with different straps.

Sorry for waffling







but the point I am coming to is does anyone have any suggestions for a good quality strap as in the main I think it is a cracking watch and would like to find a strap to make it a keeper


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wear the Calf Super Padded - 1370 straps on 90% of my watches, I love 'em.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Roy,i will take your advice and order a tan one tomorrow


----------

